# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  دانلود کنید مجموعه اسکین های آماده برای برنامه های WPF با پشتیبانی کامل Right To Left Direction

## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
عنوان تاپیک از " دانلود کنید (یک اسکین کامل در WPF ) با ظاهری شبیه به نرم افزار MS Expression Blend 2.0" به "مجموعه اسکین های آماده برای برنامه های WPF با پشتیبانی کامل Right To Left Direction " تغییر یافت. به این دلیل که قصد دارم هر از گاهی یک اسکین آپلود کنم.

اسکین های آماده شده تا کنون: [ این لیست به مرور تکمیل خواهد شد]
ExpBlendSkin (پست شماره 1) (Dll اضافه شد-پست شماره 3)
VBSkin ( پست شماره 5)

در حال حاضر فرصت توضیح و شرح جامع را ندارم. در اولین فرصت یه شرح کامل هم براش می ذارم. دوستان هم اگر سوالاتی در مورد این اسکین ها دارند می توانند در همین تاپیک مطرح نمایند. 

نکته ای که حائز اهمیت است این است که این اسکین ها از Right To Left به خوبی پشتیبانی می کند.
حدود 21 کنترل هم در این اسکین ها پشتیبانی می شوند که عبارتند از


*
Window
Button
CheckBox
ComboBox
Expander
GroupBox
Label
ListBox
ListView
Menu
ProgressBar
RadioButton
ScrollBar
ScrollViewe
Slider
StatusBar
TabControl
TextBlock
TextBox
ToolTip
TreeView
*



در واقع اکثر کنترل هایی که با آن ها سرو کار دارید!.
****************************************

اسکین اول
نام ExpBlendSkin

----------


## reza10203045

میشه درباره برنامه به صورت آموزشی توضیح بدید که چطوری ساختید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
از آن جا که ممکن است بعضی از دوستان ندانند که به چه شکلی بایداز این skin در برنامه های خودشان استفاده کنند، skin فوق را در قالب یک فایل dll در آوردم تا به راحتی بتوانید از آن استفاده کنید.
برای استفاده از این dll کافی است سه مرحه زیر را انجام دهید:
1) فایل dll را به reference های برنامتون اضافه کنید.
2) قسمت مربوط به Resource های فایل app.xaml را به صورت زیر تغییر دهید:


<Application.Resources>
        <ResourceDictionary>
            <ResourceDictionary.MergedDictionaries>
                <ResourceDictionary Source="pack://application:,,,/MAKsin;component/Skins/ExpV2/ExpressionSkin.xaml"/>
            </ResourceDictionary.MergedDictionaries>
        </ResourceDictionary>
    </Application.Resources>



3) خاصیت Style مربوط به Window را به صورت زیر مقدار دهی کنید :


Style="{DynamicResource MaksinWindow}"



برنامه را اجرا کنید.!!!

پ و :
اصولا در چنین مواردی ابتدا dll یک برنامه را آپلود می کنند و پس از آن سورس آن را...
ولی از آنجایی که من خیلی باحالم :دی ! و دوستون دارم سنت شکنی کردم و ابتدا سورس را آپلود کردم و سپس این dll را که بتونید راحت تر از آن استفاده کنید. :شیطان: 
*****************************
انشاءالله در آینده این dll تکمیل تر شده و در قالب یک Component به همراه skin های دیگر و احتمالا یک برنامه برای ایجاد skin های دلخواه شما در اختیار دوستان قرار خواهد گرفت
*****************************
پیروز باشید

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> میشه درباره برنامه به صورت آموزشی توضیح بدید که چطوری ساختید


سلام
متاسفانه فعلا فرصت به اون اندازه ندارم که بتونم بنویسم.. (توضیحاتش بسیار زیاد و مفصله!)
انشاءالله در اولین فرصتی که پیش بیاد مستندات آن را تهیه و در اختیار دوستان قرار خواهم داد.
در حال حاضر می توانید سوالات و مشکلات موردی خود در هر یک از بخش های این اسکین که دارید را در همین تاپیک مطرح نمایید. انشاءالله پاسخ خواهم داد.
پیروز باشید.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

اسکین دوم
نام VioletBlack Skin

----------


## mdssoft

با سلام.
خیلی کار قشنگیه ، ممنون از شما آقای کیانی

----------


## shervin_agh67

اسکینتون چند تا مشکل داره (البته من فرمی که به برای تست طراحی کردین رو امتحان کردم ) :
در قسمت Sliders اگر نوار لغزنده رو حرکت بدید میبینید که برای نمایش عدد اون تمام صفحه رو اشغال میکنه و برای اصلاحش برنامه رو دوباره باید اجرا کرد . 
مشکل بعدی با TreeView هست : اگه روی آیتم اولی از RightToLeft ها کلیک کنید و subitem رو باز کنید یک کلید داخل اون هست که یک دکمه فلش مانند کنارش داره اگه روش کلیک کنید مشکل قبلی دوباره تکرار میشه . نسخه قبلی هم همین مشکل رو داره . البته من Dll رو تو برنامه خودم تست نکردم شاید مشکل از برنامه تست باشه.

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
ببخشید دیر جواب میدهم. چند روزی نبودم.
 من هر دوفایل demo را از سایت دانلود کردم. اجرا کردم و مشکلاتی که شما ذکر کردید را ندیدم.چند تا عکس هم از اجرا قرار میدهم.

----------


## hamide_kh

سلام دوست عزیز



> 2) قسمت مربوط به Resource های فایل app.xaml را به صورت زیر تغییر دهید





> خاصیت Style مربوط به Window را به صورت زیر مقدار دهی کنید


میشه بگید از کجا قابل دسترسی هستند
البته ببخشید اگه مبتدیانه سوال کردم
میگن سوال کردن که عیب نیست

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> 
> 
> میشه بگید از کجا قابل دسترسی هستند
> البته ببخشید اگه مبتدیانه سوال کردم
> میگن سوال کردن که عیب نیست


با سلام
در پنجره Solution Explorer یک فایل با اسم App.xaml وجود دارد. روی آن دو بار کلیک کنید تا بتوانید کد های ان را به ان شکلی که گفتم تغییر دهید .
برای تغییر استایل هر Window نیز به شکل زیر عمل کنید.
بر روی Window مورد نظر در پنجره Solution Explorer دوبار کلیک کنید و یا بر روی نام آن راست کلیک کنید و گزینه View Designer را بزنید.
Designer هر Window دارای دو Tab محتلف می باشد. یکی از آن ها tab مربوط به کد های XMAL می باشد که با همین نام قرار گرفته است. و دیگری Tab ای به نام Design می باشد که ظاهر Window را نشان می دهد.
روی تب XAML کلیک کنید و کد های مربوطه را بنویسید.

نکته:
پنجره Solution Explorer را می توانید از منوی View فراخوانی کنید./
موفق باشید./

----------


## hamid67fathi

ما که چيزی به نام App.xaml پيدا نکرديم

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

> ما که چيزی به نام App.xaml پيدا نکرديم


سلام دوست عزیز
در پنجره Solution Explorer موجود است. (به عکس ضمیمه توجه کنید)
اگر نیست حتما مشکل از جایی دیگست./
از چه نسحه ای از Visual Studio استفاده می کنید و نوع پروژه ای که ایجاد کردید چیه؟

----------


## hamid67fathi

يک سؤال ؟
چطور ميشه اين اسکين های ساخته شده را روی برنامه های طراحی شده با C#‎ که به صورت widows app هست
اعمال کرد ؟

----------


## el_abdollahi

شما بايد يه پروژه از نوع WPF Application  ايجاد كنيد. 
اون موقع فايل‌هاي XAML رو ميبينيد. و مي‌تونيد فرم‌هاي مورد نظرتون رو بسازيد.

----------


## bghad1

سلام...
خسته نباشيد و دستتون هم درد نكنه بابت اين مطلب مفيد..
فقط يه سوال داشتم...
خاصيت style كجاست كه عوضش كنم؟؟ :متفکر: 
پيداش نكردم آخه... :ناراحت:

----------


## Mahdi.Kiani

سلام
من که سورس همه چیز را گذاشتم!!!
Styleیکی از خواص Window می باشد./
می تونیید از search ویژوال استودیو استفاده کنید و کلمه Style را جستجو کنید./
موفق باشید./

----------


## رضا عربلو

> ببخشید از این ها میشه تو برنامه هایی که تحت شبکه نیست (منظورم غیر دات نت) استفاده کرد اگر میشه به همون روشی است که گفتید
> ببخشید اگه این طوری پرسیدم اخه مبتدی هستم


این استیل ها تنها مخصوص برنامه های WPF هستند. و در موارد دیگر نمی توان استفاده کرد (حتی برنامه های که با .NET Windows Forms. نوشته می شوند.)

----------

